# Corsbie Hall Hotel, Thornton, July 2008



## RedDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Corsbie Hall Hotel, a.k.a. Strathore Lodge Hotel, was originally the matron's accommodation for Thornton Fever Hospital, and is close to the road south of the hospital buildings.







In the kitchen.




















Lounge bar.




















A pint of heavy and a bisto, please.





The other bar.




















Second floor corridor.















There was a fire escape here.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 10, 2008)

Chintzy bar alert!

That kitchen unit with drawers behind a door is interesting.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bloody chavs!!*

Went up there today & unfortunately between when I recce'd it on 10th December & today the local chavs have been up there despite both houses being occupied & torched part of the hotel!! 

The roof is now missing & the upper floor above the Osprey lounge bar is now wasted!


----------



## foz101 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/output/2008/12/22/newsstory12415969t0.asp

Ironic in a way as the Fire HQ is about 60 seconds down the road.

It's a shame, but also inevitable I suppose.


----------



## RedDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Bad news indeed, especially considering the place had hardly changed since I was there in summer 2007. At least, thanks to our efforts there and other places which suffer similar fates, we have a record of what the place once looked like.

It would otherwise have been long forgotten. In 2007, I visited Kirkcaldy library, and they had very scant records of the hospital. I knew more than the librarians could find out, because of reports on 28DL and another non-UE web site, which shall remain nameless (you probably know what I'm talking about).

It was my first proper exploration, and was ideal for rookies because there was quite a lot to see and no security, which was why the fire was inevitable. There are still the ward buildings, I suppose. They're still intact?


----------



## foz101 (Jan 16, 2009)

By the sound of it it was only the main building.

I've been in contact with a guy who's dad worked at Fosterton Firs, a nursing home using the site and house behind it with a path between. He scanned and sent me some old pics of the place.

I also had mail from someone who's relatives ran the hotel when it was Corsbie Hall sharing some info.

Very rewarding. I might try to go back soon.


----------



## dittohead (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a shame, it was a nice little explore. I wonder if it was neds or an insurance job! Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 16, 2009)

The hospital buildings are still intact aside from the plaster falling off the ceiling & several floorboards being broken/removed, I'll post up a pic or two when I get the time to show the damage (Took several hundred pics of the whole site!! )


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 16, 2009)

10th Dec Recce:





Yesterday:


----------



## foz101 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have about 180 pics of this place, and there are a few areas I haven't been in yet. Quite a few are out of focus as well lol.

Damn shame though. It's the Bisto bar that burned I think?


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 17, 2009)

The Bisto bar is still doable (Even still has a Bisto tin on the bar top! ), there's just more rubble to climb over now.

Looks like they set fire to the room above the bar as that's where most of the damage was


----------

